# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #90 The Secret of Long Life

## Admin

Aphorism #90 The Secret of Long Life

Lead a good life. Two things bring life speedily to an end: folly and immorality. Some lose their life because they have not the intelligence to keep it, others because they have not the will. Just as virtue is its own reward, so is vice its own punishment. He who lives a fast life runs through life in a double sense. A virtuous life never dies. The firmness of the soul is communicated to the body, and a good life is long not only in intention but also in extension.

More...

----------

